# استفسار: اريد معلومات عن جهاز تحليل غازات الدم Blood Gas Analyzer



## msh2004 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

اريد معلومات عن جهاز تحليل غازات الدم Blood Gas Analyzer

كتاب او كاتالوج

و شكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (3 سبتمبر 2007)

اهلا وسهلا....
الرجاء مراجعة الرابط التالي للفائدة..
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=51028&highlight=blood
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله...


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (9 مارس 2010)

تفضل اخي هذا مشروع تخرج كامل وراح يفيدك بأذن الله
* http://book.med-ccm.com/index.html
اجهزة، طبية
اجهزة طبية
*


----------

